# fuel filter ?



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

GM describes 30,000 miles, but it's really 1000 gallons of fuel. The car tracks % of filter life remaining in the DIC. My filter is on pace to go 36-40,000 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am getting over 40K miles on mine and the filter really hasn't looked that dirty when I changed it (twice).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm at 34K miles and the DIC is showing 10% life remaining. I'm going to hold off on changing it until at least 5%. I did go ahead and purchased one ($83 shipped), so I'm ready when the time comes though.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine shows 7% life left and I'm at 37k miles

I will probably run it down to 1% before I bother changing it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Got over 40000 on mine before changing


----------



## ATLDieselCruze (Jul 7, 2014)

I changed the filer when the alert appeared at ~40,000 miles.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

i got a while before I need this, 15000


----------

